# Erster ungelesener Beitrag



## Kama (18. Mai 2009)

Hallo!

Fände es super, wenn es die Funktion gäbe, dass man, wenn man einen Thread schon mal angefangen hat zu lesen, beim erneuten Anklicken des gleichen Threads direkt beim ersten ungelesenen Beitrag landen würde.

Kenne die Funktion aus anderen Foren und sie macht besonders bei solchen "zig-Seiten-Threads" Sinn, die immer wieder aktualisiert werden, seien es Bilder-Sammlungen oder Teichbau-Dokus.

Wie oft bin ich am Suchen, wo ich das letzte Mal aufgehört habe zu lesen, war's jetzt Seite 14 oder 19...  Oder ich weiß, ich hab da schon mal angefangen, nur wo... ja, da! Aber einige Seiten später dämmert's dann - das kennste doch auch schon .

Naja, wäre schön, wenn man das umsetzen könnte... und wenn nicht, muss ich mir nicht mehr vorwerfen, es nicht wenigstens mal in den Raum gestellt zu haben.


----------



## Annett (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erster ungelesener Beitrag*

Hallo Kama.

Diese Funktion gibt es doch bereits. 

Wenn Du ein Thema öffnest, steht oben "ersten ungelesenen Beitrag anzeigen". Musst nur mal drauf klicken.
 

Außerdem kannst Du in der Themenübersicht (egal ob Portal oder Unterforen) auf den kleinen senkrechten Pfeil klicken und kommst damit automatisch zum ersten ungelesenen Beitrag.
 



Probier beides einfach mal aus.


----------



## Kama (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erster ungelesener Beitrag*

Ok, so geht es einem, wenn man den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht mehr sieht! Glaube das war schon zu offensichtlich  .

Sorry und Danke!

Vielleicht ging's ja ein paar anderen auch wie mir... .


----------

